# Nobody Cares?



## Unkotare

A shameful legacy that persists to this day. Shocking numbers of native women killed with no apparent regard by the government for decades.


The Vanishing of Canada’s First Nations Women


----------



## Unkotare

.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> A shameful legacy that persists to this day. Shocking numbers of native women killed with no apparent regard by the government for decades.
> 
> 
> The Vanishing of Canada’s First Nations Women




Hey, white hater, I am really more concerned about the vanishing of white women in Canada only. That is the real threat for the Caucasian people today in Canada and the rest of the white world. White people need to concern themselves more about their race and people rather than another race of people who could care less about them anyway. 

Btw, David Duke and James Edwards say hi, .   Cool, eh?


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shameful legacy that persists to this day. Shocking numbers of native women killed with no apparent regard by the government for decades.
> 
> 
> The Vanishing of Canada’s First Nations Women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really more concerned about the vanishing of white women in Canada only. That is the real threat for the Caucasian people today in Canada and the rest of the white world. White people need to concern themselves more about their race and people rather than another race of people who could care less about them anyway.
Click to expand...




If we took people as individuals, and concerned ourselves with the HUMAN race we'd get a lot more done.


----------



## anotherlife

Nobody cares?  Absolutely not true!  I care.  Where can we shoot them?  Unless they are not fat.  We must help the natural selection process before we degrade the entire human genome, don't you think?


----------



## Unkotare

anotherlife said:


> Nobody cares?  Absolutely not true!  I care.  Where can we shoot them?  Unless they are not fat.  We must help the natural selection process before we degrade the entire human genome, don't you think?




What are you talking about?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shameful legacy that persists to this day. Shocking numbers of native women killed with no apparent regard by the government for decades.
> 
> 
> The Vanishing of Canada’s First Nations Women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really more concerned about the vanishing of white women in Canada only. That is the real threat for the Caucasian people today in Canada and the rest of the white world. White people need to concern themselves more about their race and people rather than another race of people who could care less about them anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we took people as individuals, and concerned ourselves with the HUMAN race we'd get a lot more done.
Click to expand...



You don't seem to understand that there is a concentrated effort by the zionist elite globalists to destroy the white race. It is evident everywhere. Humans will never see what you believe as long as this attack on white people continues. When that scum is brought to justice for their crimes against humanity there will never be peace because they are the ones that are causing the hatred that goes on between all races of the world. Divide and conquer. Get them brought to justice, and the world you seek will come to fruition. But until then?


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shameful legacy that persists to this day. Shocking numbers of native women killed with no apparent regard by the government for decades.
> 
> 
> The Vanishing of Canada’s First Nations Women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really more concerned about the vanishing of white women in Canada only. That is the real threat for the Caucasian people today in Canada and the rest of the white world. White people need to concern themselves more about their race and people rather than another race of people who could care less about them anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we took people as individuals, and concerned ourselves with the HUMAN race we'd get a lot more done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand that there is a concentrated effort by the zionist elite globalists to destroy the white race. It is evident everywhere. Humans will never see what you believe as long as this attack on white people continues. When that scum is brought to justice for their crimes against humanity there will never be peace because they are the ones that are causing the hatred that goes on between all races of the world. Divide and conquer. Get them brought to justice, and the world you seek will come to fruition. But until then?
Click to expand...






It's gotten boring, kid.


----------



## waltky

possum always puts his ninja possum gi on...

... whenever Unkotare comes `round.


----------



## anotherlife

Unkotare said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares?  Absolutely not true!  I care.  Where can we shoot them?  Unless they are not fat.  We must help the natural selection process before we degrade the entire human genome, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
Click to expand...


Okay.  You are writing the the Indian WOMEN are disappearing.  So Indian men don't?   If so, then there is only one explanation for this.  Women statistically tend to be more obese than men.  This way we know that Indian women are obese.  So then why would we want to save them?


----------



## Unkotare

anotherlife said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares?  Absolutely not true!  I care.  Where can we shoot them?  Unless they are not fat.  We must help the natural selection process before we degrade the entire human genome, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.  You are writing the the Indian WOMEN are disappearing.  So Indian men don't?   If so, then there is only one explanation for this.  Women statistically tend to be more obese than men.  This way we know that Indian women are obese.  So then why would we want to save them?
Click to expand...


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shameful legacy that persists to this day. Shocking numbers of native women killed with no apparent regard by the government for decades.
> 
> 
> The Vanishing of Canada’s First Nations Women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really more concerned about the vanishing of white women in Canada only. That is the real threat for the Caucasian people today in Canada and the rest of the white world. White people need to concern themselves more about their race and people rather than another race of people who could care less about them anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we took people as individuals, and concerned ourselves with the HUMAN race we'd get a lot more done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand that there is a concentrated effort by the zionist elite globalists to destroy the white race. It is evident everywhere. Humans will never see what you believe as long as this attack on white people continues. When that scum is brought to justice for their crimes against humanity there will never be peace because they are the ones that are causing the hatred that goes on between all races of the world. Divide and conquer. Get them brought to justice, and the world you seek will come to fruition. But until then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gotten boring, kid.
Click to expand...



Of course it is boring to a white hater like you. But to me, it's all music to my ears, loser troll.  .


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> A shameful legacy that persists to this day. Shocking numbers of native women killed with no apparent regard by the government for decades.
> 
> 
> The Vanishing of Canada’s First Nations Women




It's sad to think of how many women suffered and died, and law enforcement in their own country not only didn't care, but were actively dismissive of their plight.  That's not right, no matter what your political orientation.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shameful legacy that persists to this day. Shocking numbers of native women killed with no apparent regard by the government for decades.
> 
> 
> The Vanishing of Canada’s First Nations Women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad to think of how many women suffered and died, and law enforcement in their own country not only didn't care, but were actively dismissive of their plight.  That's not right, no matter what your political orientation.
Click to expand...



I am surprised that you didn't say that it is all the white mans fault?


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shameful legacy that persists to this day. Shocking numbers of native women killed with no apparent regard by the government for decades.
> 
> 
> The Vanishing of Canada’s First Nations Women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad to think of how many women suffered and died, and law enforcement in their own country not only didn't care, but were actively dismissive of their plight.  That's not right, no matter what your political orientation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised that you didn't say that it is all the white mans fault? ...
Click to expand...



Why?


----------



## Dragonlady

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shameful legacy that persists to this day. Shocking numbers of native women killed with no apparent regard by the government for decades.
> 
> 
> The Vanishing of Canada’s First Nations Women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad to think of how many women suffered and died, and law enforcement in their own country not only didn't care, but were actively dismissive of their plight.  That's not right, no matter what your political orientation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised that you didn't say that it is all the white mans fault?
Click to expand...


It's certainly Stephen Harper's fault since he steadfastly refused to launch any sort of investigation or enquiry into the problem.   Or to look into this horrible injustice in any way. 

At least there's an investigation now. 




Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shameful legacy that persists to this day. Shocking numbers of native women killed with no apparent regard by the government for decades.
> 
> 
> The Vanishing of Canada’s First Nations Women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad to think of how many women suffered and died, and law enforcement in their own country not only didn't care, but were actively dismissive of their plight.  That's not right, no matter what your political orientation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised that you didn't say that it is all the white mans fault? ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...


Go away brain dead.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Dragonlady said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shameful legacy that persists to this day. Shocking numbers of native women killed with no apparent regard by the government for decades.
> 
> 
> The Vanishing of Canada’s First Nations Women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad to think of how many women suffered and died, and law enforcement in their own country not only didn't care, but were actively dismissive of their plight.  That's not right, no matter what your political orientation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised that you didn't say that it is all the white mans fault?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's certainly Stephen Harper's fault since he steadfastly refused to launch any sort of investigation or enquiry into the problem.   Or to look into this horrible injustice in any way.
> 
> At least there's an investigation now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


The problem lies with the Indians themselves. They pretty much abuse their own women or they kill their own women. They have had plenty of time to become productive citizen's but have decided to still live in the past. To hell with them and their problems.


----------



## Dot Com

I'm sure tinydancer would have an insightful opinion on this topic


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shameful legacy that persists to this day. Shocking numbers of native women killed with no apparent regard by the government for decades.
> 
> 
> The Vanishing of Canada’s First Nations Women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad to think of how many women suffered and died, and law enforcement in their own country not only didn't care, but were actively dismissive of their plight.  That's not right, no matter what your political orientation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised that you didn't say that it is all the white mans fault? ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go away brain dead.
Click to expand...




Answer the question.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> A shameful legacy that persists to this day. Shocking numbers of native women killed with no apparent regard by the government for decades.
> 
> 
> The Vanishing of Canada’s First Nations Women


.


----------



## guno

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shameful legacy that persists to this day. Shocking numbers of native women killed with no apparent regard by the government for decades.
> 
> 
> The Vanishing of Canada’s First Nations Women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really more concerned about the vanishing of white women in Canada only. That is the real threat for the Caucasian people today in Canada and the rest of the white world. White people need to concern themselves more about their race and people rather than another race of people who could care less about them anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we took people as individuals, and concerned ourselves with the HUMAN race we'd get a lot more done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand that there is a concentrated effort by the zionist elite globalists to destroy the white race. It is evident everywhere. Humans will never see what you believe as long as this attack on white people continues. When that scum is brought to justice for their crimes against humanity there will never be peace because they are the ones that are causing the hatred that goes on between all races of the world. Divide and conquer. Get them brought to justice, and the world you seek will come to fruition. But until then?
Click to expand...

be a good goyim and go play in traffic


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shameful legacy that persists to this day. Shocking numbers of native women killed with no apparent regard by the government for decades.
> 
> 
> The Vanishing of Canada’s First Nations Women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad to think of how many women suffered and died, and law enforcement in their own country not only didn't care, but were actively dismissive of their plight.  That's not right, no matter what your political orientation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised that you didn't say that it is all the white mans fault? ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go away brain dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
Click to expand...


Go, Trump, Go.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

guno said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shameful legacy that persists to this day. Shocking numbers of native women killed with no apparent regard by the government for decades.
> 
> 
> The Vanishing of Canada’s First Nations Women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really more concerned about the vanishing of white women in Canada only. That is the real threat for the Caucasian people today in Canada and the rest of the white world. White people need to concern themselves more about their race and people rather than another race of people who could care less about them anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we took people as individuals, and concerned ourselves with the HUMAN race we'd get a lot more done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to understand that there is a concentrated effort by the zionist elite globalists to destroy the white race. It is evident everywhere. Humans will never see what you believe as long as this attack on white people continues. When that scum is brought to justice for their crimes against humanity there will never be peace because they are the ones that are causing the hatred that goes on between all races of the world. Divide and conquer. Get them brought to justice, and the world you seek will come to fruition. But until then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> be a good goyim and go play in traffic
Click to expand...


The goyim rules.     Time to go listen to Brother Nathaniel now.  Get the latest news and read about all the attacks on the goyim by the you know who. You know, right?


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad to think of how many women suffered and died, and law enforcement in their own country not only didn't care, but were actively dismissive of their plight.  That's not right, no matter what your political orientation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised that you didn't say that it is all the white mans fault? ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go away brain dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go, Trump, Go.
Click to expand...








And?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised that you didn't say that it is all the white mans fault? ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go away brain dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go, Trump, Go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
Click to expand...



Go, Trump go.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go away brain dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go, Trump, Go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go, Trump go.
Click to expand...



And?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go away brain dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go, Trump, Go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go, Trump go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And?
Click to expand...


Go, Trump, go.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go, Trump, Go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go, Trump go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go, Trump, go.
Click to expand...






Ok, and.......?


----------



## Toro

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shameful legacy that persists to this day. Shocking numbers of native women killed with no apparent regard by the government for decades.
> 
> 
> The Vanishing of Canada’s First Nations Women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad to think of how many women suffered and died, and law enforcement in their own country not only didn't care, but were actively dismissive of their plight.  That's not right, no matter what your political orientation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised that you didn't say that it is all the white mans fault? ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go away brain dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
Click to expand...


He's a retard.  Ignore him.

The article says that the homicide of native females is 5x that the national average for females in Canada.  I'm guessing the homicide rate for native males in Canada is about the same.  

I grew up in Saskatchewan, which has one of the highest proportions of natives in Canada.  There are serious problems in the native communities.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Toro said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad to think of how many women suffered and died, and law enforcement in their own country not only didn't care, but were actively dismissive of their plight.  That's not right, no matter what your political orientation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised that you didn't say that it is all the white mans fault? ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go away brain dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a retard.  Ignore him.
> 
> The article says that the homicide of native females is 5x that the national average for females in Canada.  I'm guessing the homicide rate for native males in Canada is about the same.
> 
> I grew up in Saskatchewan, which has one of the highest proportions of natives in Canada.  There are serious problems in the native communities.
Click to expand...


Their problem is that they cannot stop whining. They have had plenty of years and taxpayer's tax dollars to get with the program and join the rest of us European people. Sure we caused many problems for them when Europeans came to town, but that was centuries ago. Get over it, and stop with the cry baby stuff. Get off their asses is what is needed.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go, Trump, Go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go, Trump go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go, Trump, go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, and.......?
Click to expand...


Still it's, go, Trump, go.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go, Trump go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go, Trump, go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, and.......?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still it's, go, Trump, go.
Click to expand...





So, you're just spamming for no reason?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go, Trump go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go, Trump, go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, and.......?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still it's, go, Trump, go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're just spamming for no reason?
Click to expand...


Troll.    Go, Trump, go.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go, Trump, go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, and.......?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still it's, go, Trump, go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're just spamming for no reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Troll.    Go, Trump, go.
Click to expand...


Stop spamming.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go, Trump, go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, and.......?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still it's, go, Trump, go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're just spamming for no reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Troll.    Go, Trump, go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop spamming.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mudda

Unkotare said:


> A shameful legacy that persists to this day. Shocking numbers of native women killed with no apparent regard by the government for decades.
> 
> 
> The Vanishing of Canada’s First Nations Women


Runaways and prostitutes. So what?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Mudda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shameful legacy that persists to this day. Shocking numbers of native women killed with no apparent regard by the government for decades.
> 
> 
> The Vanishing of Canada’s First Nations Women
> 
> 
> 
> Runaways and prostitutes. So what?
Click to expand...


That is just about right. Indians have had their chances for decades now to get their chit together, and learn to become a part of the community but yet they will not, at least that is what is happening in Canada. They pretty much hate the white people but don't mind taking their money.


----------

